# Gobbles and Gunfire!!!!!!!!!



## Nitro (May 28, 2010)

Here's a few memories of mine from the last few years..

I'd enjoy seeing yours!!! Is it March 2011 yet???

God Bless all of you. Until then.


----------



## Nitro (May 28, 2010)

Fond memories.....


----------



## BigThig09 (May 28, 2010)

Wow! awesome!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures Mr. Andy

You are a gobbler slayer!


----------



## Nitro (May 28, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> andy where is the rock wall pic from. A buddy of mine emailed me a pic of him and a merriams from this year and im pretty sure that is the same rock wall! lol



That wall is at Rancho El Durangueno, Durango, MX- those are Gould's Longbeards.


----------



## dusty80 (May 28, 2010)

Nice pics Andy...........all I have is a few pics of some ole Easterns. Not near as purty as yours.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 28, 2010)

Awesome pics!! 

Man that will get you fired up right there!!!


----------



## Gecko (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharin' those are awesome.


----------



## muckalee (May 28, 2010)

Mighty Fine Suh, Mighty Fine!


----------



## Cleburne (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 29, 2010)

Awesome pictures Mr.Andy! Thanks for sharing!
Finally, after several years of hard work I have some pictures I can show off. I already can't wait for next season! I gained a ton of valuable knowledge this season so next season should be fun.
These are all from this season...


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2010)

Great photos!! 

Congrats again!!


----------



## ccleroy (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful Photo's!!


----------



## coyota (May 29, 2010)

One from the Black Hills this year-my turkey scout/camping buddy is also pictured.


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2010)

Great photo Coyota!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (May 30, 2010)

andy thats awesome! you know im still huntining ny try N to get my young cousin Bradley his first bird...heres some from this spring....


----------



## turk2di (May 30, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## turky93 (May 30, 2010)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Jun 1, 2010)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 1, 2010)

A few of mine


----------



## Nitro (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome photos all of you!!!!!!!! Keep em coming....

I love seeing dead Gobblers!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 1, 2010)

A couple more


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 1, 2010)

All I've got is a few easterns.  Hope to add another variety or 2 next year!

Some pics...


----------



## Nitro (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice. I love Easterns........ I've killed a "few" of them myself.

Go kill a Merriams under a crystal clear blue Western sky- just once. It will change your mind about living here......(perhaps).....

Keep em coming gents, this is why I started the thread. I want to see those dead birds...

I can't wait til March 2011.........


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are a "couple"


----------



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!!!!

Keep em coming folks!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep em coming folks!!



Ditto.


----------



## blong (Jun 2, 2010)

A few from Ks this year.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice Brock! You were right, looks like yall found some hybrids up top. That young'un sure looks happy. I wanna see your buds hooks!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a few from the last few years....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2010)

....and some more


----------



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!

I want more!!! Keep em rollin in here!!

Gadget?? Mr.Bobby? Wes?? Jack? Jody? Come on fellas!!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is my season.
#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 2, 2010)

A few others I enjoy. 




















From years past.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome Dave!!!!!!!!! That is a season for the books!! Congrats to you Sir, I know how hard you go at it!!! 

Fantastic photos!!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 4, 2010)

Well only got one full season, but I do have a few pics. This "kid" seems to show up in quite a few of them.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome thread and pics  I'm envious of the camaraderie shared between men when it comes to hunting. There seriously aren't any women I know of to share that with, and most men have wives who wouldn't want them sharing it with a single woman. That means most of my hunting is alone. Don't get me wrong, I love hunting by myself, but I see how much fun ya'll have when you hunt together too, and it makes me feel like I'm missing out on something.

Nitro, where was that last pic taken? That background setting is beautiful!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 5, 2010)

Above Lake Roosevelt- near Fruitland, WA.  The yellow flowers are Balsam. They grow wild and sure are pretty. Really pretty when an ol Strutting Merriams Gobbler is walking through them..

It's a Fine place to kill one.

Tomboy Boots, consider yourself invited if you want to go on a hunt. 

Post up your Gobbler photos- I wasn't intending to exclude our Lady Gobbler killers.!!!!



Tomboy Boots said:


> Awesome thread and pics  I'm envious of the camaraderie shared between men when it comes to hunting. There seriously aren't any women I know of to share that with, and most men have wives who wouldn't want them sharing it with a single woman. That means most of my hunting is alone. Don't get me wrong, I love hunting by myself, but I see how much fun ya'll have when you hunt together too, and it makes me feel like I'm missing out on something.
> 
> Nitro, where was that last pic taken? That background setting is beautiful!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 5, 2010)

Mark K, that is one of the best photos Ive seen ....The one with your boy and the turkey draped over his back.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Gas I'ld love to take credit for it, but an old highschool friend found it on the internet and "doctored" it up and sent it to me. That was Brennans 2nd turkey ever - but the first he called and killed sitting all by himself! The man in the post above yours is responsible for his first and the addiction.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Above Lake Roosevelt- near Fruitland, WA.  The yellow flowers are Balsam. They grow wild and sure are pretty. Really pretty when an ol Strutting Merriams Gobbler is walking through them..
> 
> It's a Fine place to kill one.
> 
> ...



I've only killed 2 gobblers, one March 30, 2009 in Taylor county, the other April 1, 2010 in Brooks county.... but I'm very proud of both and can't wait to do it again!  Invitation accepted, you tell me when and where, I'll be there.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## fredw (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm enjoying this thread....some great birds and photos.  Ya'll keep them coming.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 10, 2010)

No doubt Mr. Fred!!!!!

I love seeing dead Gobblers!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 8, 2017)

some great pictures in this thread


----------



## Bob Wallace (Mar 8, 2017)

My boy last year.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Mar 8, 2017)

Last years Jones county tom


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2017)

...


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2017)

Man, I miss ole Nitro...and several others.  For a minute there I thought he snuck back in!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 8, 2017)

Ole Gutpile isn't so old in a couple of those pics.  Awesome !


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 8, 2017)

Huntinfool said:


> Man, I miss ole Nitro...



Me too.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for bumping this one Joe. Fun to look back on. 

For those wondering, Andy is doing fine and well. He and I will be traveling to Texas and WA as usual this year with my dad and a few new members to the group. We are both looking forward to an exciting spring.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 8, 2017)

Gut_Pile said:


> Awesome pictures Mr. Andy
> 
> You are a gobbler slayer!





Gut_Pile said:


> Thanks for bumping this one Joe. Fun to look back on.
> 
> For those wondering, Andy is doing fine and well. He and I will be traveling to Texas and WA as usual this year with my dad and a few new members to the group. We are both looking forward to an exciting spring.





Will glad you don't have to use Mr, anymore


----------

